# GPH needed for my tank



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

How many GPH will i need for my tank? all most a 500 gal tank, and i would like my tank to turn over about 9 - 10 times a day. if i do that math, its like 500x10 times a day = 5000 / 24 hours in a day, = 209 Pump? So what should i get? 
im going to use a home made wet/dry. so i know i will lose some GPH in the length of the hose i use.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I have no idea, but I don't think it is too important, don't worry about it.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

use my calculations page My Calculations Webpage


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> use my calculations page


 Hmm, ok?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

wouldnt you want it to turn over more than 9-10 times a day?!!?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Innes said:


> I have no idea, but I don't think it is too important, don't worry about it.


 How could it not be important? I am talkign about filters for my tank? if i would to put a 15 GPH filter for my tank. it wouldnt work to well.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Xenon said:


> wouldnt you want it to turn over more than 9-10 times a day?!!?


 I was told 8 is good enuff, maybe not? Thats why i posted this for some help.
I saw a 1200 GPH pump for like $90.00 but with the 4 - 5 feet of return pipe, it will cut it down to like a 600 - 700 GPH pump.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

bobme said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > I have no idea, but I don't think it is too important, don't worry about it.
> ...


 but if you keep on top of water changes you will have no problems with filtration, you see in my opinion the key is not expensive filters, but regular water changes.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Innes said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > Innes said:
> ...


 Well, as Sir Nathan XXI knows i am using his auto ater changer


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

bobme said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > bobme said:
> ...


 his what?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

doh, the auto water changer.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

you should really use two pumps incase one fails on you then you have a backup, with wet dry filters a lower rate between 5-7 is better, that way bacteria has sufficient chance to react with the water, any higher and it isnt as effecient and is overkill


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

on my aqua clear 200 wet/dry I have 2 cap 2200 pumps and i dont remember for sure but I think they are 800 GPH each, this is on my 135 gal. and it works great

Will


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Yes regular water changes are required but you also need at least a sufficient filtration system for the messy eating piranhas


----------



## Andrew (Mar 3, 2003)

My rule of thumb has always been 10 x the tanks gallons per hour.

I had a 180 that I flowed 1800 GPH thru the sump. I wanted more but the size of the bulkhead drain limited the flow. I had to use a pump rated for 2000 GPH to allow for friction and elevation loss.

My 46 bowfront has two emporer 400's (800 GPH) on it., and my 125 with 1 Rhom has 4 emporer 400's (1600 GPH).









I still do weekly water changes too, even though my water is always crystal clear.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

remember you arent getting your pumps max rating, gravity or head height really reduces the flow rate


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I know all this, i am trying to figure out what i need though.
the hose will prb be like 6 - 7 feet long becuase of how big my tank is.
people telling me that have a 2000GPH on a 180 gal tank? so then wtf do i need 50,000gph? ummm?


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Head height is only vertical distance, not horizontal or total, gravity is what slows it down most so the further it has to push up the water the slower the end flow is. There is some friction in the tubing but its fairly negligable for our applications


----------



## Andrew (Mar 3, 2003)

Well, here is what I would do if it was my tank:

I would set up two 60 gallon sumps, complete with heaters, bio balls and a drip plate. 
I would use two iwaki 2500 GPH external pumps (one for each sump). Japanese spec motors for longevity and quiet operation. I would have sperate drains and returns for each sump/pump. I would use some of the white flexible pvc for as much of the piping as possible.
Any tubing I would use would be black, so algae wont grow inside the tubes.
This should get you AROUND 4,000 GPH factoring in elevation loss.

HTH


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

using 2 sumps is a bad idea, you will never be able to run them even and one will start sucking air while the other starts to overflow, trust me I know these sorta things, I have even tested the idea

running 2 pumps is a great idea incase one fails

Iwaki with Japanese motors are supposed to by top o the line

2 2500gph pumps would be similar to subject your aquarium to flood waters all the time, waaaayy tooo much for a 180g tank.

You want to end up with 1100-1600gph total after head height correction (its easy to find, measure the distance vertically only from the pump to the top of the tank, then go to the manfucaturers web site and they should have data for gph for each foot of head height)


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> using 2 sumps is a bad idea, you will never be able to run them even and one will start sucking air while the other starts to overflow, trust me I know these sorta things, I have even tested the idea
> 
> running 2 pumps is a great idea incase one fails
> 
> ...


 its a 500 gal tank,


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

oh, I saw you talking about a 180g recently so thats why I said that,

in that case make sure to get pumps with max ratings totaling at least 4000gph ( like 2 that are 2000gph) or like Andrew suggested of 2500gph each


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> oh, I saw you talking about a 180g recently so thats why I said that,
> 
> in that case make sure to get pumps with max ratings totaling at least 4000gph ( like 2 that are 2000gph) or like Andrew suggested of 2500gph each


 Wow, great, thats a lot of water moving around in my tank. But ok








Great, now where the heck am i going to find a pond pump that size.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

you can use 3 or 4 pumps if need be


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I can get 1200 GPH pumps for like 99.00 i belive.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I can get 1200 GPH pumps for like 99.00 i belive.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2003)

I just got two 700gph pumps for $18. Well it came to $48 including shipping for two of them


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

njpiranha said:


> I just got two 700gph pumps for $18. Well it came to $48 including shipping for two of them


 where


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

njpiranha said:


> I just got two 700gph pumps for $18. Well it came to $48 including shipping for two of them


 holy begezes! ebay?


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I use a Mag drive 24. That pushes 2400gph. It costed me $109 on ebay.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

MPower said:


> I use a Mag drive 24. That pushes 2400gph. It costed me $109 on ebay.


 Thank you!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2003)

Yeah ebay. I didnt even bid on one, i just emailed the guy. Heres the one: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...item=2311309251 Theres alot of great deals on ebay if you look. I got a new 1400gph dual overflow from a dfferent seller also, for less then $60 including shipping


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

nice, thank you again.


----------

